# CD-ROM drive not found



## Underground_Evo

I have recently purchased an old 333mhz P2 off of eBay, and got it all set up. I put Win 98 on it, a 4 gig HD (holding Win98), a 60 gig HD for storage. 

It will boot up, load Windows and all... but when i go to My Computer, my CD drive isn't there.  I have re-installed the drivers and everything, but still no luck. I have tryed with many drives, 2 CR-ROM's, 1 CD-RW/DVD-RW, and a CD-RW. None of them seem to get recognized.

I have an external USB adapter that fits on the back of the drives. It recognizes them, but it says it is installed and doesn't recognize it in My Computer.

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Underground_Evo

*Great...*

Ok, now this is just great... I tryed to install my DVD burner to my other comp. (the one i use ALL THE TIME). Now that i put it in there, it wont read either of the drives. I finally took the DVD out and thought that it could be a hardware problem, so, tryed that and it still won't recognize it. 

Anyone know the solution to this???


----------



## Underground_Evo

Well, i found the problem to the 2nd computer, and it is the stupidest thing ever!

The freakin cable wasn't all the way pushed into the MB!!

This must have happened when i took the case apart, and to think of all the frustration i went through :'(


----------



## tommy8748

LOL that sucks


----------

